
Unrounded Twitter - danjford
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/unrounded-twitter/mkphkljplnifkjpljellgggdjjjokmia
======
danjford
In case some of you were strongly averse to the new rounded look of Twitter
and wanted a full blown chrome extension to help ease the tension, here you
go!

